# Can I BYOB on Ventnor Pier?



## MDFishMan (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if it is acceptable to BYOB on the Ventnor Pier? I've never fished there before and was wondering what the policy was? Or perhaps, it isn't allowed, but people do it anyway without being harassed?

Also, does the pier sell bait or have any sort of snackbar?

Thanks,
..Alan


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I would find the Phone # and call

Fishing Pier 609-823-7944


----------



## MDFishMan (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, Junkmansj.

I actually did look up the phone number. I called several times over the weekend, but nobody ever answered the phone. 

..Alan


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

thats the # of the town clerk I believe mon-fri 8-4 I guess


----------



## SgtJoe (Dec 27, 2007)

*Ventnor Pier*

I will be on vacation next week and plan to try my luck at the pier. I was able to reach someone at the number posted, and I was told the price is $20.00 a day and you can fish all night if you want. They don't sell bait. I didn't bother to ask about BYOB because, for insurance purposes, they can't allow alcohol. I doubt they'll be out there inspecting coolers unless somebody starts acting up and people complain.


----------

